# Old Friend (Very Old)



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

I am searching for an old school friend named Michael Calway. We were at Trinity House Navigation School, Hull, Class of 1946. I left in 1949, but Mike went on to 1950, then joined a ship called Sulima as a cadet.
If anyone has any information of Mike or the ship it would be much appreciated.

Regards


Terry


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Terry,

I can't help with your friend but here is something on the Sulima.

Elder Dempster Line

Sulima (2) Built 1948. 4,810 tons. 1965 transferred to Guinea Gulf Line, renamed Mano, 1967 sold to Greece, renamed Anna F.

Good luck with your search.

Rgds


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hugh,
Many thanks for the information. Its a good starting point

Regards

Terry


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Sulima 4810 tons Built 1948 by Scotts Shipbuilding & Eng; Co Ltd. 392.3 x 57.2 x 20.7. 4 cyl diesel built by the shipbuilders. DF,ESD, GyC, Radar. 3 masts. Registered liverpol, British flag. Code flags GYGN. Cruiser stern.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I presume this to be Mike Jackson-Calway ex Elder Dempster mate.
He emmigrated to Australia some years ago and eventually became head honcho in the Australian search & rescue organisation. I think this is roughly equivalent to our coastguard. He was heavily involved in the rescue of the single handed yachtsman Tony Bullimore.
He moved address about a year ago and unfortunately I don't have his new address.

Derek


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Derek,
I may be able to enlist help from relatives out there.
Do you still have his old address?

Terry


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Terry,

Will send address by PM
Derek


----------

